# Word for the day  profligate



## Josiah (Feb 5, 2015)

*profligate*


/ˈprɒflɪɡɪt/

adjective 
1.shamelessly immoral or debauched

2.wildly extravagant or wasteful


noun 
3.a profligate person



Derived Forms
*profligacy *(ˈprɒflɪɡəsɪ) noun 
*profligately, *adverb

It seems to me that I encounter the word used with the 2nd meaning (extravagant and wasteful)


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, me too, but 200 years ago it was used more for the other way, a profligate sinner etc.


----------

